# who needs new hankook tires



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

and i buy them straight out of the warehouse so these tires are brand new


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

will post pictures of the tires i can get in white walls


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

THESE TIRES ARE P155/80R13


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

AND IF SHIPPING IT WILL COST MORE FOR ME TO SHIP THEM OUT


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

these are on my stocks 175/70r14s


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

with shipping i will find out how much it will cost to ship to your city but it will cost a little bit more to ship just letting you guys know


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

and iam just getting started so give me time to get it together thanks for your guys business


----------



## metalhead96 (Oct 1, 2005)

do you have pics of the 15' mounted on anything? :worship:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by metalhead96_@Jun 7 2010, 08:54 AM~17715785
> *do you have pics of the 15' mounted on anything? :worship:
> *


no sorry bro but i know is that in a 15 hankook tire looks clean too


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

got a picture of a 15 in a wide white wall but i can get them in a small white wall


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

and also can get tires for newer cars :biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ANY 16" WHITE WALLS? PM ME..


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

my old hankook tires wraped around china 100 spoke they wher 155/80r13


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Any 13's with a wide white? If so, how wide and what are the prices? Do you have 185/75 14 in skinny white? If so, how much for 2 shipped to 60163?


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 7 2010, 12:59 PM~17718027
> *Any 13's with a wide white? If so, how wide and what are the prices?  Do you have 185/75 14 in skinny white?  If so, how much for 2 shipped to 60163?
> *


what i can get is 185/70r14 in small white wall let me get info on the shipping


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 7 2010, 01:04 PM~17718077
> *what i can get is 185/70r14 in small white wall let me get info on the shipping
> *


i mean skinny whites


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 7 2010, 03:04 PM~17718077
> *what i can get is 185/70r14 in small white wall let me get info on the shipping
> *


Need the other size to match a set


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 7 2010, 02:50 PM~17718995
> *Need the other size to match a set
> *


well i will get back to you ok bro


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

for 185/70/14 i sell for $57.00 a tire


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

can also get 185/70 r14's in a hankook with small white walls for $57.00 a tire let me know


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

just pm me what you need


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

No 175's? The 185 is too wide looking.....


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 8 2010, 12:29 PM~17728385
> *No 175's? The 185 is too wide looking.....
> *


i can get 175/70 r14's too bro


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm calling now...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 03:22 PM~17729967
> *I'm calling now...
> *


call me rite now bro


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

hold on shibby shibby


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 8 2010, 03:25 PM~17730007
> *hold on shibby shibby
> *


ok jeff thanks we will get back to you on the price on the shipping hope to do more buisness with you


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn I am so glad I found this topic on here. I've called numerous places here in Calgary and no one can find 13 inch tires. It's almost like they're extinct up here. 

It was good talkin to you. I'm gonna PM you my mailing address just as a backup. I hope the shipping doesn't cost too much.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 8 2010, 03:34 PM~17730083
> *Damn I am so glad I found this topic on here. I've called numerous places here in Calgary and no one can find 13 inch tires. It's almost like they're extinct up here.
> 
> It was good talkin to you. I'm gonna PM you my mailing address just as a backup. I hope the shipping doesn't cost too much.
> *


glad you came on here and yes jeff i get p155/80r13 all day in small white walls


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 7 2010, 08:37 AM~17715634
> *these are on my stocks 175/70r14s
> 
> 
> ...


how much for these rims and tires


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Jun 8 2010, 10:39 PM~17734294
> *how much for these rims and tires
> *


$350.00


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 8 2010, 03:38 PM~17730109
> *glad you came on here and yes jeff i get p155/80r13 all day in small white walls
> *



I sure hope we can do some business then


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 9 2010, 01:00 AM~17734930
> *I sure hope we can do some business then
> *


well let me get the shipping costs to canada ok jeff thanks bro


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 9 2010, 01:05 AM~17734945
> *well let me get the shipping costs to canada ok jeff thanks bro
> *



for sure man! looking forward to it.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jun 9 2010, 01:08 AM~17734957
> *for sure man! looking forward to it.
> *


ok cool jeff


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 AM~17738135
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for the bump bro


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 8 2010, 12:32 PM~17728408
> *i can get 175/70 r14's too bro
> *


4 to 64126...


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 9 2010, 06:13 PM~17741866
> *4 to 64126...
> *


i didnt forget you bro


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Can you get a set of 205-75-15 with a 2 3/8" white wall ??

Thanks


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 10 2010, 08:58 PM~17754569
> *
> 
> Can you get a set of 205-75-15 with a 2 3/8" white wall ??
> ...


LET ME CHECK ON MY FILE IF NOT I WILL CALL THE HANKOOK WAREHOUSE AND THEY WILL TELL ME


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Jun 10 2010, 08:58 PM~17754569
> *
> 
> Can you get a set of 205-75-15 with a 2 3/8" white wall ??
> ...


YES I CAN GET IT BRO IN A WHITE WALL


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

PRICES IS GOING UP ON TIRES IT SUCKS :angry:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Junkshop pros (Sep 5, 2009)

how much a set of 175-70 14 shipped to 96797 hawaii. how much if i order two sets, price on both please pm, thanks


----------



## 6781939 (Feb 17, 2010)

whats the smallest 14' tire with a white wall?price for four tires shipped to wilmington ca.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6781939_@Jun 15 2010, 12:52 AM~17790870
> *whats the smallest 14' tire with a white wall?price for four tires shipped to wilmington ca.
> *


pm'd you bro


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

let me know if you need shipping info just pm me


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## killacks (May 10, 2010)

got a price on a set of four 175 70 r14s with a small ww... plus shipping to 91910? thanks


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by killacks_@Jun 17 2010, 06:56 PM~17819217
> *got a price on  a set of four 175 70 r14s with a small ww... plus shipping to 91910?  thanks
> *


sent you your whole total on the shipping bro check your pm


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

H714's??????
155/80/13 shipped 66502


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jun 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17821675
> *H714's??????
> 155/80/13 shipped 66502
> *


HOW MANY TIRES


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey bro Looking for one 175 70 14 in the big whitewall how much shipped to Seattle,Wa 98118 .


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 18 2010, 10:48 AM~17824263
> *Hey bro Looking for one 175 70 14 in the big whitewall how much shipped to Seattle,Wa 98118 .
> *


I CAN ONLY GET THEM IN SMALL WHITES IS THAT STILL COOL WITH YOU BRO?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 18 2010, 12:11 PM~17824938
> *I CAN ONLY GET THEM IN SMALL WHITES IS THAT STILL COOL WITH YOU BRO?
> *


Well the small ones will not work for me as I have the big whitewalls on my car already and only need one new tire give me the price for a set of 4 for the ones you have. And by the way Go Lakers three peat coming soon.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 18 2010, 12:44 PM~17825203
> *Well the small ones will not work for me as I have the big whitewalls on my car already and only need one new tire give me the price for a set of 4 for the ones you have.  And by the way Go Lakers three peat coming soon.
> *


pm'd u


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

Need five 175/70 r14 ww how much shipped to 96763


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Jun 18 2010, 10:53 PM~17829708
> *Need five 175/70 r14 ww how much shipped to 96763
> *


ok hold on bro


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rickschaf_@Jun 18 2010, 10:53 PM~17829708
> *Need five 175/70 r14 ww how much shipped to 96763
> *


sent you a pm bro


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 7 2010, 08:06 AM~17715411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU GOT IT TWISTED. I WORK HARD FOR MY THINGS AND MY CAR DONT LOOK LIKE SHIT AND I NEVER SUED ANYBODY AND MY CLOTHES ARE CLEAN AND PRESSED. YOU ARE THE TYPICAL IGNORANT RACIST THAT LOWRIDING DOESNT NEED.


----------



## 69 droptop cut (Feb 21, 2009)

:0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The most hated_@Jun 20 2010, 05:33 PM~17840336
> *YOU SURE DO TALK A LOT OF RACIST ASS SHIT IN OTHER TOPICS. I WAS ABOUT TO PURCHASE 2 SETS OF TIRES UNTIL I SEE IS THIS WHAT YOU REALLY THINK OF MY PEOPLE? MY RACE? IS THIS WHAT YOU THINK OF MY PEOPLE AFTER THEY WALK OUT AND BUY YOUR THINGS? I'LL SPEND MY MONEY ELSEWHERE.
> SORRY HOMIE BUT YOU GOT IT TWISTED. I WORK HARD FOR MY THINGS AND MY CAR DONT LOOK LIKE SHIT AND I NEVER SUED ANYBODY AND MY CLOTHES ARE CLEAN AND PRESSED. YOU ARE THE TYPICAL IGNORANT RACIST THAT LOWRIDING DOESNT NEED.
> *


bro it was for fun we wher all fucking around on here


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 20 2010, 08:08 PM~17841426
> *bro it was for fun we wher all fucking around on here
> *


 :uh: I see you all over this site talking racist shit, crying and making racist comments about blacks trying to 'take credit for anything lowriding'... youre a fuckin joke bro. if youre gonna be that way, fine, keep it real with the guy who posted above, tell him his wife stinks and he is dirty. Dont bitch up and say you were just playing. :uh: :uh: :uh: Those were some very harsh comments you made. I'd be ashamed to try to run a business and make comments like that. Especially comments visible to the public.
Oh, and before you try to back peddle and deny the shit, its all over this site, in the posts you made in the black lowriders topic as well as the Sunday Driver topic, especially over in off topic, so just quit while youre ahead fool....... BTW im not black or latino but as a non hispanic lowrider that loves this lowriding way of life, I feel that you have disrespectfully crossed the line especially as a 'businessman'. I run my own business and i would never post racist things like that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:drama: :0


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 08:30 PM~17841596
> *:uh:  I see you all over this site talking racist shit, crying and making racist comments about blacks trying to 'take credit for anything lowriding'... youre a fuckin joke bro. if youre gonna be that way, fine, keep it real with the guy who posted above, tell him his wife stinks and he is dirty. Dont bitch up and say you were just playing. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Those were some very harsh comments you made. I'd be ashamed to try to run a business and make comments like that. Especially comments visible to the public.
> Oh, and before you try to back peddle and deny the shit, its all over this site, in the posts you made in the black lowriders topic as well as the Sunday Driver topic, especially over in off topic, so just quit while youre ahead fool....... BTW im not black or latino but as a non hispanic lowrider that loves this lowriding way of life, I feel that you have disrespectfully crossed the line especially as a  'businessman'. I run my own business and i would never post racist things like that.
> *


if anything kandylac is the racist mother fucker in here all he does is talk shit about everbody and every race so why you backing that fool up you kiss ass thats why i wrote those things cause that *** kandylac was talking his shit so whos the racist mother fucker in here why dont you confront him


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 20 2010, 08:36 PM~17841633
> *if anything kandylac is the racist mother fucker in here all he does is talk shit about everbody and every race so why you backing that fool up you kiss ass thats why i wrote those things cause that *** kandylac was talking his shit so whos the racist mother fucker in here why dont you confront him
> *


for one, I dont know who this kandylak is and I dont care. its obvious that your racist comments were quoted on the last page - (your very own racist words) were a concern to a potential paying customer, he quoted you not me so how does that make me a kiss ass? backing somebody up that I have no clue who the fuck you say im supposed to be backing up lol. 
Ignorant motherfuckers I swear. I could never understand how one minority could be so racist against another minority. sheesh.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 08:46 PM~17841708
> *for one, I dont know who this kandylak is and I dont care. its obvious that your racist comments were quoted on the last page - (your very own racist words) were a concern to a potential paying customer, he quoted you not me so how does that make me a kiss ass? backing somebody up that I have no clue who the fuck you say im supposed to be backing up lol.
> Ignorant motherfuckers I swear. I could never understand how one minority could be so racist against another minority. sheesh.
> *


well do me a favor go look what kandylac says on the off topic everybody hates that fool he is the #1 racist fool in here im just backing my people up like what that dude quoted me but what he says about mexicans is very racist and that got me pissed what he was saying wouldnt you trip if someone was talking shit on here about your race? so the first dude that fucked up my topic thanks alot and by the way he was talking shit about my race and ofcourse im going to back up my race


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Jun 20 2010, 08:52 PM~17841732
> *well do me a favor go look what kandylac says on the off topic everybody hates that fool he is the #1 racist fool in here im just backing my people up like what that dude quoted me but what he says about mexicans is very racist and that got me pissed what he was saying wouldnt you trip if someone was talking shit on here about your race? so the first dude that fucked up my topic thanks alot and by the way he was talking shit about my race and ofcourse im going to back up my race
> *


obviously you must be very young because grown men dont participate in such childish online behavior. Of course people talk shit but you are becoming more of the problem than the solution.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:10 PM~17841794
> *obviously you must be very young because grown men dont participate in such childish online behavior. Of course people talk shit but you are becoming more of the problem than the solution.
> *


i am 22 and the dude that quoted me getting all ass hurt you shouldnt be all mad look what the guy said about mexicans above what i quoted he was being very racist so i told that fool like it was so dont get ass hurt so its whatevers it is what it is. everybody in this web site is racist its not just me


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 20 2010, 09:20 PM~17841880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And when you just came out of nowhere with this in the black lowriders topic, you remember? unprovoked. I guess this was just playing too huh. :uh: what goes around always comes back around to haunt you. Karma is a bitch.


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17841915
> *And when you just came out of nowhere with this in the black lowriders topic, you remember? unprovoked. I guess this was just playing too huh.  :uh:  what goes around always comes back around to haunt you. Karma is a bitch.
> *


fool fuck you get the fuck off that fools nuts you kiss ass bitch that shit is old as fuck


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:25 PM~17841915
> *And when you just came out of nowhere with this in the black lowriders topic, you remember? unprovoked. I guess this was just playing too huh.  :uh:  what goes around always comes back around to haunt you. Karma is a bitch.
> *


you fucking newbie get the fuck out of here


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 20 2010, 09:29 PM~17841945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really........ :uh:


----------



## pauls 1967 (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 20 2010, 09:41 PM~17842044
> *really........ :uh:
> *


fool lol why do u keep posting old shit up thats really old hahaha i bet your a fucking fat fuck with no life


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 20 2010, 09:27 PM~17841935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so everybody in that documentary is a drug dealer if they are black? listen to yourself, do you see how silly you sound. Yes Im a newbie that has your ass boxed in. Should I continue?


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967+Jun 20 2010, 09:45 PM~17842079-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dummy. Snoop Dogg didnt come out until til 1992. You are really lost in the game. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:drama: :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: regal ryda, *KandyRedLac*
:0 :0 :0


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by The most hated+Jun 21 2010, 01:33 AM~17840336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See above post, good luck on your hustle though I wish you the best even though you hate me cause I am black.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn this topic went an unexpected route :0


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes: :drama:


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

lol, an hour and a half later a new account is born...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=100414


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Jun 21 2010, 03:59 PM~17846584
> *lol, an hour and a half later a new account is born...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=100414
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Jun 21 2010, 02:45 PM~17846982
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this is pauls dad can you guys please stop fucking up my topic please


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 03:28 PM~17847371
> *he keeps fucking up my topic he thinks iam really racist but i know this guy is a hating mofo just let me do my thing and what was said was because they said racist things to me im just backing myself up
> *


I thought you just said this is pauls dad? You just created a new account paul. Stop lying to these people and if I am hating you are damn right because I hate racists. Paul is racist towards black people and I will paste his racist comments in this topic too if I have to. So what he sold you tires, of course because you are 'RAZA' but if he was dealing with blacks he would take their money and yell "FUCKIN MAYATE" as they drove off.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 05:13 PM~17847227
> *this is pauls dad can you guys please stop fucking up my topic please
> *


well pauls dad , as one buisness man to another , the comments posted by your son paul and yourself this is not good buisness practice , saying comments like he and yourself have said isnt the way to gain new customers 

could have easily been handled different like , sorry for my sons remarks all buisness is appreciated or something along those lines , but instead you came in here and followed his lead and used profanity 

ever heard the comment the tail is wagging the dog , if your his father you need to be a leader not follower . . . . . . . . .


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 05:01 PM~17848181
> *well pauls dad , as one buisness man to another , the comments posted by your son paul and yourself this is not good buisness practice , saying comments like he and yourself have said isnt the way to gain new customers
> 
> could have easily been handled different like , sorry for my sons remarks all buisness is appreciated or something along those lines , but instead you came in here and followed his lead and used profanity
> ...


ive been trying to say sorry to the guy that has been making the topic even worse but he wont give up and iam really sorry for my son stupid acts i hope everyone just let all go i handle it with my son and he is not allowed on here anymore sorry once again


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the GRINCH_@Jun 21 2010, 05:01 PM~17848181
> *well pauls dad , as one buisness man to another , the comments posted by your son paul and yourself this is not good buisness practice , saying comments like he and yourself have said isnt the way to gain new customers
> 
> could have easily been handled different like , sorry for my sons remarks all buisness is appreciated or something along those lines , but instead you came in here and followed his lead and used profanity
> ...


Thats because he is the same person with dual personality issues and forgets when hes typing as Paul or his daddy the tire man lol!!!


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 06:02 PM~17848737
> *Thats because he is the same person with dual personality issues and forgets when hes typing  as Paul or his daddy the tire man lol!!!
> *


eddie van pussy you better shut the fuck up you pussy thats what you should put on your main name eddie van pussy


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 05:08 PM~17848241
> *ive been trying to say sorry to the guy that has been making the topic even worse but he wont give up and iam really sorry for my son stupid acts i hope everyone just let all go i handle it with my son and he is not allowed on here anymore sorry once again
> *


lol, paul you crack me up, you are 22 years old so how are you gonna tell yourself that you arent allowed on here anymore!!!! LOLOLOL :biggrin: :thumbsdown:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 06:04 PM~17848762
> *eddie van pussy you better shut the fuck up you pussy thats what you should put on your main name eddie van pussy
> *


lol. damn that was a good one! 










:thumbsdown:


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 06:05 PM~17848769
> *lol,  paul you crack me up, you are 22 years old so how are you gonna tell yourself that you arent allowed on here anymore!!!! LOLOLOL :biggrin:  :thumbsdown:
> *


this is his dad you pussy why dont you get a life and grow up and get a lowrider or try to sell something


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 06:07 PM~17848785
> *lol. damn that was a good one!
> :thumbsdown:
> *


people are going say this guy wont give up or they going to say this eddie guy needs to get a life after awhile it gets old but you must be a retard


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 06:07 PM~17848787
> *this is his dad you pussy why dont you get a life and grow up and get a lowrider or try to sell something
> *


Mr. Phelps. Newsflash............

















IM EDDIE VAN MUTHAFUCKIN HATIN. I FUCK VALERIE BERTINELLI. Thxkbye


----------



## thetireguy (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jun 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17848812
> *Mr. Phelps. Newsflash............
> IM EDDIE VAN MUTHAFUCKIN HATIN. I FUCK VALERIE BERTINELLI. Thxkbye
> *


oh god :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by thetireguy_@Jun 21 2010, 06:10 PM~17848823
> *oh god :uh:
> *


god wont save you from me. The other topic posts the conditions and terms on which I will finally leave you alone.


----------



## Perez 1964 (Mar 12, 2016)

*Hankook*

Hey Pauls 1967,
Do you have any Hankook 175 70r 14 Tires or can you still get them? Thanx Ray 64Impala in Corona Cali.


----------



## Perez 1964 (Mar 12, 2016)

Hey Pauls 1967,
Do you have any Hankook 175 70r 14 Tires Or can you still get them? Thanx Ray in Corona (Perez64)


----------

